
Dave McClure's answer to 500 Startups: What is 500 startups business model? - ghosh
http://www.quora.com/500-Startups/What-is-500-startups-business-model/answer/Dave-McClure
======
rwanghacker
pretty fascinating that a seed fund can also make money in very creative ways.

